
Online Ad Revenues Pick Up In The Fourth Quarter. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/05/is-the-worst-behind-us-online-ad-revenues-pick-up-in-the-fourth-quarter/
======
jacquesm
They always do, it's because of the holiday season, and really nothing to see
as an indication that 'the worst is behind us'.

I don't think there is a single graph that expresses as well as this one how
bad the situation really is:

[http://www.investmenttools.com/futures/bdi_baltic_dry_index....](http://www.investmenttools.com/futures/bdi_baltic_dry_index.htm)

~~~
jwesley
Exactly. The post does not include a single year-over-year comparison. Because
of seasonal variations, year-over-year is the only valid revenue comparison in
most industries. Do the writers at TC not remember that little consumer
tradition of holiday gift giving?

Either they chose to ignore YOY so they could use contrarian (optimistic)
headlines to get attention or they are utterly clueless. In the first case,
that's blatantly unethical reporting.

------
staunch
From my conversations with ad networks I think Q1 2009 is going to be bad.

~~~
jacquesm
If my January adsense income is any indication then I'm definitely with you on
that one. It's the worst month to date since I've been using adsense (about 2
years).

------
redorb
What I find interesting is - that Google is the only company who didn't lose
ground when all others were; they just "grew" slower. I am a slow believer in
building businesses as a 'slow burn' that lasts. (I know goog is the best slow
burn example)

------
wlievens
I had my best month ever in January, and December was reasonable. And my site
didn't grow in that month. And that's over a period of 3,5 years.

I'm talking way less than a hundred dollars here, so it's not statistically
significant :-)

